# RM Altitude 29 SE (2011)



## sad1802 (14. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem mit o.g. bike.

Habe den Fox RP23 Dämpfer drin und bin total unzufrieden damit.
Trotz Service arbeitet das ProPedal nicht richtig. Habe starke Antriebseinflüsse beim bergauf fahren 

Jetzt überlege ich einen anderen Dämpfer mit Lockout einzubauen.
Habe da an einen Rock Shox Monarch RL (oder RT3) gedacht.

"*Achtung:* Der Monarch RT3 Dämpfer wird in drei verschiedenen Dämpfungsabstimmungen angeboten (low, mid und high compression)! Je nach Übersetzungsverhältnis (Leverage Ratio) zwischen Federweg des Rahmens und Dämpferhub kann so ein perfektes Setup erreicht werden. Tune und Plattform beziehen sich auf die Druckstufe.

*Hinweis:* Bitte informieren Sie sich beim Hersteller Ihres Rahmens, für welche Federkennlinie (progressiv, degressiv oder konstant) sich welches Übersetzungsverhältnis bei Ihrem Rahmen ergibt! "

Die Frage ist nun, darf ich diesen Dämpfer verwenden? Oder wie kriege ich heraus, welche Dämpfer für den Hinterbau geeignet sind?
Oder darf ich jeden Dämpfer mit 190/51 einbauen?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Oktober 2013)

Einbauen darfst du jeden Dämpfer.
Nur ob er so funzt wie du es möchtest steht offen.

Den RP gibt es übrigens in deutlich mehr Tunes als den RS!
Vielleicht solltest du dir den einfach anpassen lassen.
Es gibt auch einen blockierbaren Float, der nennt sich dann RL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sad1802 (14. Oktober 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Einbauen darfst du jeden Dämpfer.
> Nur ob er so funzt wie du es möchtest steht offen.
> 
> Den RP gibt es übrigens in deutlich mehr Tunes als den RS!
> ...


 
Ich hab ja keinerlei Probleme mit dem Tune - da bin ich völlig zufrieden.
Ich will einfach einen Dämpfer mit Lockout haben. Bin von dem ProPedal einfach enttäuscht. Da bringt ein anderer Tune wohl auch nichts, oder?

Fox Float RL 190/51 mit Lockout? hm... - muss ich mal suchen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Oktober 2013)

mit dem Tune oder dem Boostdruck wird das PP- Härter.
Wenn ich recht informiert bin, kann man dir den RP auch in RL umbauen.
Frag mal bei Toxoholics nach.


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Oktober 2013)

hatte/habe das gleiche problem und noch schmatzen dazu... dämpfer ist nun eingeschickt worden und gleich umgebaut, damit er härter ist...

mal schaun obs was nütz. Kollge vom bikeshop meinte schon...

mal schaun wie kommt...


----------



## sad1802 (27. Oktober 2013)

Und, hat das einschicken was gebracht? 

Habe dieses interessante Angebote gefunden: 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k3160/a88041/float-rp23-bv-190x51mm.html

Wie bekomme ich das Übersetzungsverhältnis meines bikes raus?!


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Oktober 2013)

Übersetzungsverhältnis ist grob= Federweg/ Dämpferhub

Aber nur grob da es sich je nach Einfederlage auch etwas ändert.


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Oktober 2013)

hab mein bike noch nicht zhurück...er hats am samstag fertig gemacht und bin jatzt mal wieder wech...

mal schaun wenn ich wieder zurück habe...werde berichten...


----------

